# Salad amount for 400 guests?



## steve1949 (Jul 9, 2016)

Using a pre-mixed, washed & ready to go Spring Mix from U.S. Foods

All adult guests (50/50 men & women)

Servers will be dispensing it to the guests.

Comes in 4/2 lb. bags


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Dispensing it to the guests would mean serving to the table or serving up on a buffet line ? If you serving it for a sit down meal I would get a 2 lb bag and portion in the salad bowl that you will be using of the function. After you get the portion needed then weigh that amount. If it's 2 oz then just figure 16 portions per bag........


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

As I recall a 2lb bag will do  6 good sized salads if plated separately, and quite a bit 

more in a buffet service if "tonged" by guests onto their plate with everything else.

They're bulky and there's only so much room on a dinner plate.


----------



## beachchef22 (Oct 19, 2011)

Salads make me laugh because it's all cold and can be prepped ahead....Assuming you're a busy caterer, any leftovers can be utilized elsewhere.  Mixed greens?  Just bring ENOUGH.  Always better to bring too much than not enough.  Take the remainder back to the restaurant/cooler....No brainer....

Chef Tony P


----------



## chef oddball (Jul 5, 2015)

Are you adding anything to the salad mix?

Carrots? Onions? Strawberries? Orange segments? Nuts?

I'd allow at least 1.5 oz of salad garnish pp


----------

